# Rabbit hunting



## Chx trapper (Jan 7, 2014)

Any one have any tips for hunting rabbits without using dogs? I'm new to rabbit hunting so any tricks to the trade are most welcome.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

kick every brush pile you come to.


----------



## Chx trapper (Jan 7, 2014)

For about the last year iv been trimming my pine trees and stacking the branches up. I made sure to set the piles where I have seen tracks before. Maybe they are hanging out in there. I haven't been able to go out and check for tracks in a while.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Thickets along wood edges train track and ditches. Pine stands like christmas tree farms. Briar patches etc. anywhere you can put a grapefruit a rabbit can hide. Got 6 this weekend with my son in the blizzard. Good luck!

Ganzer


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

still hunt...walk 5 ft stop ..you really can't go to slow..

if you keep moving they just sit still until you're gone unless you're going to step on them

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chx trapper (Jan 7, 2014)

I got two really early in the season along the edge of a wood line. Thanks for the help, can't wait to go out again.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

walleyeman2006 said:


> still hunt...walk 5 ft stop ..you really can't go to slow..
> 
> if you keep moving they just sit still until you're gone unless you're going to step on them
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
This. Like stalking a deer or anything else. They will hold tight until they feel threatened. More times than not you will see the eye or ears. In the snow follow the tracks.


----------



## kwelch11 (Dec 11, 2013)

Its much better with at least one other guy. Brushy fence rows are good spots especially if you push them to one another. One guy swings out in the field 40 or so yards out from the fence row and goes to the end and stands 15 feet or so in the field watching the end of the row. The other guy goes up tight along the edge or even in the fence row kicking every bit of brush they can. Most of the time the rabbits will run right along the fence row to the other hunter. You have a chance at them either way. 
Also at this time of year especially with the snow that's on the ground its pretty easy to see where the rabbits are hanging out. Keep your eyes out in front of you they like to get out ahead of you a lot of the time. If you kick one up and he gets away sometimes you can track them in the snow and will find them a short way up in a brush pile or even tall grass.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

If you get a partner, you can be the beagle. Once you scare one up you or your buddy follow at a brisk pace baying. The rabbit will circle back to it's hole same as if there were a dog on it. 

We usually start by looking for brush piles after a fresh snowfall. Easy to see tracks in but none out. Bounce the brush and shoot, but if you miss him, then 'be the beagle'!


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

honestly it is all luck and depends on the day. I can go out one day with a bow or gun and jump a rabbit from 30 yards away and then take two more steps and see one under my boot. A lot of times I step on a brush pile and one runs out and stops 10 feet away. IMO stealth means nothing when rabbit hunting without dogs. You can walk around the woods and walk through anything thick and if there is a decent rabbit population one will run out. If its too thick you sometimes can't get shots. But it is easier with more than one person, one person sitting and waiting. We yell back and forth to each other loud as could be. We kill a few most of the time.

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

I think the easiest way w/out a dog is with 2 people, work fencerows, kick brush piles, play leapfrog 20-30 yards apart, etc...However one thing I haven't seen suggested is to find the bunny highway...the spot where there are more rabbit tracks than snow. Get out there in the dark and sit and wait like you would for deer hunting. My nephew and I actually stumbled on this technique while deer hunting. We were sitting in a ground blind and watched 13 rabbits take the same exact route through an area in the timespan of about 30 minutes. Now whenever we go out in the mornings we hide either in or near that blind and wait for a bit. Then once the sun is up we start walking them up using each other to run them to each other. It was really surprising how many we could get this way. Just find the freeway.


----------

